# some random finds when exploring some backroads



## RCO (Apr 14, 2021)

gone on a couple drives along smaller highways and back roads recently , most of this stuff I found at road intersections or smaller dumps I had found in past years or places I knew or suspected stuff had been dumped .  

nothing really old but still found a couple neat items 

found some bottles and cans the one day , not every bottle is pictured some jars and broken no deposits too . 

pop bottles - Vernor's ginger ale 10 oz , Brown's Beverages - gravenhurst 10 oz , Fresca no deposit , coca cola - 10 oz , no deposit , broken hobbleskirt from 57 ,  some large clear no deposits , liquor bottle 

lots of cans but mostly too rusted by now to keep ,  but took a pic so you could see what I found

brands included - Hires , Minute Maid Lime ( diet )  , pepsi , coca cola , America dry , fresca , crush , canada cry - club soda ,  7 up , Schweppes - bitter lemon ?   ,  Yukon club - kola , KIK cola ,  Ice Castle - tonic water , ( the Kik , Yukon club and Ice Castle were flat tops )


----------



## RCO (Apr 14, 2021)

the Vernor's bottle is a 10 oz one , haven't found it before , others I found a couple years ago were 8 oz . not in great shape , a lot of the yellow paint is gone 

says on back its from " Vernor's Ginger Ale Limited "  Windsor Ontario


----------



## RCO (Apr 14, 2021)

also found this stuff the other day , already posted the crush nd and arctic twist bottle 

also found some other various bottles such as liquor and clear ones , a green stubby pop bottle too with no label , and some semi modern beer bottles . 

found some cans at a small now closed dump site , most really rusted , some aluminum too for Molson export and cplus orange which has nearly full colour ( from late 80's I think )  

also cans for pepsi , coca cola , caffeine free coca cola , pure spring ginger ale ,  Fanta - orange , no name - ginger ale , Heinz tomato juice , 2 unidentified flat tops ,


----------



## RCO (Apr 14, 2021)

the arctic twist bottle is from the early 90's so not that old but has a neat look to it 

the Crush no deposit is from the 60's era and a no deposit bottle I had yet to find in the wild , so I was glad to finally find one


----------



## RCO (Apr 15, 2021)

some more finds , found the Mountain Dew hillbilly along a busy roadway in some leaves 

later on I was poking around a small roadway that leads to a lake , some small minor dumpings , mostly just rusted food cans ( no bottles ) 
then came across a small pile of late 80's trash , there is a date of 1989 on the mcdonalds cup ( advertises Canada's wonderland )  

lots of Canada dry - cola ( 280 ml cans  )  not sure what year they stopped selling that here but don't think its been around for a while 

also beer cans for Amstel a brand I haven't heard of , some rusted thin metal cans for Cott's - cola and ginger ale . most were way too rusted but a couple still with colour 

and 1 crush - orange ( 280 ml ) a can I haven't found yet and though had a neat look to it


----------



## RCO (Apr 15, 2021)

the mountain dew bottle looks solid but it has some weird cracks in it , not sure if you can see them from the pics 

it has cracks in multiple places , 5 ways at the tickle you on back but its still solid and I cleaned it out with no issues


----------



## RCO (Apr 23, 2021)

poked around a wood lot near an old dump I found a couple years ago , always seem to find something there even in places I've been thru before 

some liquor bottles , glass jars , beer bottles , 

a few rusted cans for 7 up , Canada dry , ginger ale / club soda 

and a local soda for Browns Beverages - gravenhurst , that I've found many times in my area


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2021)

more finds from the weekend 

poked around a smalled wooded area between a road and railway , found a few items 

coca cola hobbleskirt ( broken ) dated 1949

some glass jars , broken tea cup , corn syrup can , Tim Hortons juice bottle not sure what year they stopped selling juice in glass bottles but assume its from 90's 

some cans , 2 unidentifiable , 1 sprite and a mountain dew hillbilly flat top


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2021)

also went back to a small dump near where I live that I first found in 2017 , sort of hard to dig there due to ground / hard soil and a lot of trees/branches from spruce/pine trees 

wasn't finding much at first , a lot of broken stuff , rusted food cans .  
found some broken sodas - Kist , Coca Cola , Canada Dry 

neat pouring glass but when cleaned noticed it has a crack which is why they tossed it out 

green beer bottle that I though at first might of been a soda , some glass jars , pile of rusted bottle caps 

1 not broken soda for Macdonalds North Bay , a steinie 11 oz bottle , found the same bottle in that dump back in 2017 so have 2 now


----------



## RCO (Apr 25, 2021)

the bottle caps were really rusted , tried to rinse them off do a light cleaning to see if I could id any , they seem to mostly all be soda's 

only able to id 5 so far - diet like , Canada dry , Tahiti treat , crush - orange , crush - cream soda


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2021)

some more finds from the other day 

poked around a railway location , nothing worth keeping 

some broken - coca cola , Canada dry , green beer . 2  older aluminum cans ( diet coke , sprite ) , metal cans - sprite , cplus 

also poked around a roadway near a highway which is wooded and no homes so though it might contain bottles 

founds lots of stuff but not really what I was looking for , some no deposits ( no embossing ) green and amber . broken clear Canada dry bottle ,  lots of liquor bottles , juice bottle , Canada dry can , metal tin


----------



## RCO (Apr 29, 2021)

poked around at another nearby dump I had originally found around 2012 but recently its been disturbed by a construction crew but the dump area itself Is still intact , seem to have cut down most of the nearby trees and such to clear lot beside it 

it seems to date from the 30's > 40's era but never really found anything good in it and the odd broken local soda 

found some broken soda's - coca cola , Browns Beverages - Gravenhurst , Canada dry , O ' keefes ( not broken one has chip on lip )   , Macdonalds - North Bay - ginger ale .  

also a broken milk jug ( no name )  , 4 small screw top bottles , one is for Buckleys , clear one for - Tamblyn drug store . and 2 coca cola cans I found nearby


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2021)

went back to another dump site I had previously found a couple years ago , this one is near a lake used by cottagers years ago . 

wasn't really expecting to find much but came away with a stunning find , a coca cola door push / sign from the 40's > 50's era , found it mixed in with some rusted food cans , lying metal side up

also found some shards from broken soda's - coca cola ( 1948 )  , Brown's beverages , amber orange crush , Collins - Barrie , Huntsville / Lake of Bays Beverages , O keefe's , couple unidentifiable , broken milk jug and glass cup . and 1 marble and lighter fluid can


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2021)

busy weekend so far poked around at dump I found in 2012 that had been disturbed by construction again 

some broken soda's , 3 more o'keefe's amber bottles ,  some glass cups , javex bottle , inkwell , ( found the diet pepsi and green soda bottle along road when walking to the dump not in it ) 

broken green ginger ale bottle , looks very similar to one I found other day but for " Sutherland's Limited Hamilton , has a large S on bottom 

lots of metal items , car parts and other odd things possibly from a garage 

broken " Lankin " soda bottle , found this one before in the same dump , its a local soda from Huntsville Ontario , from the 20's > 30's era


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2021)

also went back to dump where I found the macdonalds steinie last weekend . 

only not broken bottles I found were green beer bottles 

some broken sodas for - Hires root beer , kist , coca cola , stubby 

also some broken jars and ketchup , toy shovel


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2021)

also went back to a wooded area where I found 7 up / howdy cans last fall incase there was any others still there

turns out there was many still hidden in the ground and some were in better condition than ones I found last fall

there are from around 1975 > 76 , all seven up brand cans - 7 up , diet 7 up , Howdy - orange , cola , grape , cream soda

note ( the short diet can has been cut in half and crunched into that size by someone not made that small ) 

also found a pepsi swirl in the leaves at a road corner on a busy road nearby , it has an early date of 1959 , believe that's first year they used the swirl


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 3, 2021)

RCO said:


> also went back to a wooded area where I found 7 up / howdy cans last fall incase there was any others still there
> 
> turns out there was many still hidden in the ground and some were in better condition than ones I found last fall
> 
> ...


Oh wow! A lot to show!


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Oh wow! A lot to show!



with the covid restrictions in Ontario rate now there isn't really anything to do . spending free time looking for things in the wild and finding a lot of stuff at the moment , 

easiest time of the year to find bottles in the woods or outdoors here is spring before the plants / leaves come out . I can spot a bottle in the woods rather easily even if its partially hidden under stuff


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 4, 2021)

RCO said:


> with the covid restrictions in Ontario rate now there isn't really anything to do . spending free time looking for things in the wild and finding a lot of stuff at the moment ,
> 
> easiest time of the year to find bottles in the woods or outdoors here is spring before the plants / leaves come out . I can spot a bottle in the woods rather easily even if its partially hidden under stuff


Yes that is very true. I also like it because of not half as many nippers around!


----------



## RCO (May 5, 2021)

went back to the 30's> 40's dump that is near where I live 

a lot of broken soda's - more amber o'keefe's bottles , Canada dry 30 oz , Browns Beverages , lankin pieces ( either from bottle I found or others )   , Wishing well , can see the logo it was an embossed 7 oz bottle like the one I found last winter

more ketchup , clear bottles , corona jar , one of the bottles had an old " Clark's " cap on it 

some metal , car parts , an old horn 

broken ash tray , inkwell , blue glass bottle is for a shaving cream , a fitch's hair tonic , javex bottle


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 5, 2021)

Great finds! I recently found a better section of the dump I'm digging now so I'll be there soon.


----------



## RCO (May 6, 2021)

was walking along a small road the other day , its wooded ( no houses ) and goes to a small lake eventually , was finding the odd can or bottle but nothing that old 

but found a small dumping along it , oddly a tree had grown into it , mostly just rusted cans and some glass jars .  

also a cod liver oil bottle ( which I've yet to clean as I cannot get cap off so it looks awful )   , small green liquor bottle ? , broken green plate and broken dish 

and a French Canadian bottle for spruce gum syrup , read it was some sort of cold remedy but its badly damaged ( not broken yet )  corked but I don't think its that old as dump was 30's or 40's era


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 6, 2021)

Nice finds! Never find liqueurs like the here in western NL!


----------



## RCO (May 6, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Nice finds! Never find liqueurs like the here in western NL!



I think its a liquor bottle , no name on it , just some numbers on bottom

not sure if I've found one before , not a size of bottle I'd typically find here


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 6, 2021)

RCO said:


> I think its a liquor bottle , no name on it , just some numbers on bottom
> 
> not sure if I've found one before , not a size of bottle I'd typically find here


Yeah those bottles are very intriguing


----------



## RCO (May 7, 2021)

also found a couple cans the other day , along a smaller road that connected with a highway . had walked around the area and found little other than a couple modern cans . 

but then came across a small dumping under some evergreen trees , mostly rusted oil or apple juice cans . a couple bottles , one for juice and second cooking oil .  

and 5 metal cans - 2 for okeefe's old Vienna beer , 3 flat top soda cans - Canada dry ginger ale , Tab , Canada dry - cola 

the cola and Tab are very rusted but was able to positively id them , the Tab looks very early


----------



## RCO (May 12, 2021)

on Saturday I also poked around a vacant lot along the highway , years ago there was a building on it , some sort of junk store , pretty sure it was a store , would of been torn down 10 maybe 15 years ago I can't remember exactly

fairly large lot with trees and small rock hill areas , had been to it before and don't recall finding much

but came across a few different areas with items

small late 80's dumping , some glass jars , stubby pop bottles ( no labels ) one says A & W cream soda . couple cans , cott - cola , mountain dew , sunpac - grapefruit

a few metal tools near a rock , like a little kid left them there when playing ,

also a damaged blueish insulator ( missing bottom row )  , cup with house , was a small pile of broken glass wear and found it in it , has a chip but not broken

and a silver plated tea kettle found in a pile of scrap metal/junk , unsure of age or maker  but says made in Canada on bottom


----------



## willong (May 12, 2021)

Other than the hammer needing a new handle, the hammer, splitting wedge and chisel are all good usable tools. It always baffles me why people throw away such things. Why don't people give such items to a friend, neighbor or charitable thrift store?

If you clean the wedge with a wire brush you might find it is a Craftsman Brand. I bought two just like it in 1975 and misplaced or lost one of them years ago--it still bugs me every time I think of it. For whatever reason, it usually bothers me more to lose an item than to break one in use.

I like that cup and its simple rustic graphics. I've retained and used cups with more chips than that; and the single chip I see in its rim doesn't even affect a right-handed drinker.

The pitcher is attractive. Do you know if it is a special purpose item? Is it made of pewter?


----------



## RCO (May 12, 2021)

willong said:


> Other than the hammer needing a new handle, the hammer, splitting wedge and chisel are all good usable tools. It always baffles me why people throw away such things. Why don't people give such items to a friend, neighbor or charitable thrift store?
> 
> If you clean the wedge with a wire brush you might find it is a Craftsman Brand. I bought two just like it in 1975 and misplaced or lost one of them years ago--it still bugs me every time I think of it. For whatever reason, it usually bothers me more to lose an item than to break one in use.
> 
> ...



I found the 3 tools on a rocky hillside , appeared a kid had been playing with them and left them there years ago .  


there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the cup ( house image on it ) other than a very minor chip 

I think its a tea kettle with some custom changes , not sure who made it or year . its silver plated but made of copper , refered to as electroplated ( EP )


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 12, 2021)

willong said:


> Other than the hammer needing a new handle, the hammer, splitting wedge and chisel are all good usable tools. It always baffles me why people throw away such things. Why don't people give such items to a friend, neighbor or charitable thrift store?
> 
> If you clean the wedge with a wire brush you might find it is a Craftsman Brand. I bought two just like it in 1975 and misplaced or lost one of them years ago--it still bugs me every time I think of it. For whatever reason, it usually bothers me more to lose an item than to break one in use.
> 
> ...



The pitcher is a cocktail shaker for batched drinks, hence the caps on the spout and top. The short handled sledge and flat chisel I suspect are stone mason tools. That’s a good wedge for wood splitting but could also be used for splitting rock with natural clefts, but my bet is on firewood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (May 13, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> The pitcher is a cocktail shaker for batched drinks, hence the caps on the spout and top. The short handled sledge and flat chisel I suspect are stone mason tools. That’s a good wedge for wood splitting but could also be used for splitting rock with natural clefts, but my bet is on firewood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




do you think it was sold that way or a custom alteration ? the metal spout on it . doubt anyone would ever want to use it for mixing drinks now even if you gave it a serious deep clean

I've seen those wedges used for firewood splitting before , it had been outdoors for a while but both tools are metal so pretty solid


----------



## willong (May 13, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> The pitcher is a cocktail shaker for batched drinks, hence the caps on the spout and top. The short handled sledge and flat chisel I suspect are stone mason tools. That’s a good wedge for wood splitting but could also be used for splitting rock with natural clefts, but my bet is on firewood.



Thanks for the information on the cocktail shaker. Given its unusual form and the cap, I suspected it was a special purpose item; but I'm not a Martini drinker, so had no frame of reference.

I used generic terms for the tools. The hammer handle is broken, though it might well have been fairly short originally. As it was found in association with the brick set (chisel), it most likely is a drilling hammer. Typically, hand drilling hammers with wooden handles look like this when new: 



The wedge was a wood-splitting wedge when I purchased two just like it; and they were so marketed when I mail ordered them from Sears in 1975. That was the same year that I signed my first land purchase contract and bought a lot of other tools. I have speculated on the purpose of the groove in the tapered faces of the wedge (barely visible in the photo of the found item). I suspect it is actually a dual-purpose tool that, in addition to splitting wood, can be used to split rock (as you note) with the addition of a pair of feathers made of round stock. The grooves would aid in aligning the three elements upon initial insertion. A single-purpose-design set looks like this:




Then again, I might be all wet on the original intent of the grooves on my surviving Sears wedge; but I'll probably test the idea because I've got plenty of rock on my rural land that I would like to try dressing. I actually bought a gasoline-powered rock drill at auction recently that I still have to get shipped out from PA.


----------



## RCO (May 22, 2021)

haven't been finding as much stuff lately , bugs are starting to come out and been warmer this week . stuff I have found mostly modern beer bottles , glass juice bottles and liquor 

I did find an area of rusty cans near a railway stop I hadn't seen before but bugs found me so I just picked a bag full of cans quickly to sort thru at home , unfortuently there all pretty rusted with only the odd one with some colour . 

they were also all coca cola or pepsi from early 70's ( with only 1 - 7up mixed in )   . only the odd glass jar found , no bottles 

also found a small yellow tobacco tin for erinmore flake but red colour mostly came off when I tried to clean it


----------



## Toma777 (May 22, 2021)

Nice finds.

There was an old homestead on my property, and I've found a few things, like horseshoes, old cans with the lead hole seals, and broken bottle necks. Things pop out of the ground when I'm rototilling my 1/4 acre garden area. The nicest thing though is the old homestead apple tree, that produces great apples. 

Homestead nicknacks; square tacks, square nails, an hand carved button:


----------



## RCO (May 22, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> Nice finds.
> 
> There was an old homestead on my property, and I've found a few things, like horseshoes, old cans with the lead hole seals, and broken bottle necks. Things pop out of the ground when I'm rototilling my 1/4 acre garden area. The nicest thing though is the old homestead apple tree, that produces great apples.
> 
> ...



I've found really old nails like those before , in older dumps and at the site of an old sawmill . nothing left of it now , I was finding them near rocks and such


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

on the weekend also found this bottle , poked thru a wooded area near a dock and found a couple bottles but got too buggy to stay long . all were liquor or beer bottles ( from 70's or 80's )  

at first I disregarded this one as I don't collect liquor bottles and it says 375 ml so it can't be that old . although I wasn't sure if maybe some might still find it interesting as its for Canadian club and has it embossed on both sides which I haven't really seen done before .


----------



## RCO (May 23, 2021)

couple more random finds from sunday , walked thru a wooded area which is next to a park . fairly steep and wooded so does not seem like many people ventured up it 

did find 1 area with a few items but it appeared cause a couple trees blew down and its sort of a mess 

found a couple bottles - light greenish Dominion marked bottle , amber liquor bottle for " Barnes " , a waterman's ink inkwell . some various broken pieces and metal cans also in it , appears to be late 20's early 30's era

and a metal bottle cap for united distillers ltd

also found 2 older plastic mountain dew bottles under some trees , appear to be from early 90's . says " quick slam " on it was well hidden so still has colour but missing cap .


----------



## RCO (May 26, 2021)

found some more cans at that railway stop , but same issues as other days too many bugs and warm so I quickly filled a bag and sorted them at home and found them mostly to be too rusted and little colour left 

almost all coca cola , found 1 pepsi and 1 - 7 up , also found 2 small glass jars for club house . 

also found a c plus strawberry can but colour is faded should be red but berries green , think its from early 80's


----------



## RCO (May 28, 2021)

went back to the main location I had been finding cans at last year , more of a clean up than anything else . 

found a few bottles but mostly just a couple clear no deposits , a large amber bottle and a liquor bottle . also a Canada dry tonic water cap 

some cans but mostly rusted or ones I already have in better condition . some coca cola , pepsi , Canada dry , cplus - orange , fresca , grand prix - cola , ginger ale , 7 up diet , a couple orange juice/lemonade cans , another yellow tobacco tin 

only can I hadn't found before was the " FBI " its a small juice can , so rusted unsure of flavour but think its grape


----------



## RCO (May 30, 2021)

some more finds from weekend

poked around a park that has a steep rocky area and found a couple broken bottles ,

50's era pepsi , coca cola and a green liquor bottle

also found a 28 oz 7 up bottle in a small dump I had found years ago as to how I didn't notice it sooner ? not sure but its been there a while , believe this size and style used in the 60's


----------



## RCO (May 31, 2021)

not much rain lately so its a bit drier than normal here . decided to poke around a nearby river and small creek than runs thru a park near it .

didn't find much along the river , 1 area of broken bottles , some older . a lot of clear beer bottles , a broken milk jug , some soda's from 60's - Stubby bev , coca cola , howdy . and a 30 oz Canada dry bottle 

in the creek I found a clear druggist bottle lying in it , no name/embossing  on it . but marked " king oval " on bottom 

also found a small car battery 

went back to creek a second time , found a couple damaged cans from 90's ( pepsi / hires ) , ocean spray bottle and an older quart like green beer bottle , also seen this bottle used for a local ginger ale


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2021)

apparently I don't need marketplace , I find bottles on hillsides . 

poked around a wooded area near a park I had been to earlier this year . I never put any though there might be bottles there until this year , been swimming there many times since 2013 but never walked thru the woods nearby 

had only found some beer and liquor first 2 times but on Saturday I found some soda's 

a broken coca cola hobbleskirt from 40's , Brown Beverages - gravenhurst 7 oz bottle ,broken milk jug , ketchup bottle 

shock find a clear 7 oz coca cola (company of  Canada ) straight side from 1910's era , in the leaves/plants near the old ketchup , not even that dirty only some dirt and 1 slug in it , washed in it nearby lake and looked like new 

also an odd metal mini tea pot which looks to be early


----------



## RCO (Jun 10, 2021)

I checked that small dried up creek area that is near where I live .

its not really a big creek and not an area where you'd ever see people and no evidence of dumping along its edges but seems to be stuff in the creek itself 

found some more liquor bottles , beer bottle 

a pepsi swirl bottle from 1966 , really dirty but cleaned up 

a small aqua bottle ( not sure what its for ) and a blue glass screwtop inkwell , no name or marks on it . this creek is near the old school so likely came from there


----------



## RCO (Jun 11, 2021)

went back to the " hillside " location yesterday , walked all around once and literally found nothing . then did a second try and came across a small area of dumping near a rock on far end . 

it doesn't appear to be that old maybe 20's or 30's era , is a date of 1931 on a broken milk jug bottom 

found a couple broken plates , pouring glass , have makers marks from UK on back , wood and son England 

some broken bottles , sauces , jars , purple bottles . part of a camp coffee chickory bottle . a 12 sided clear jar 

a light green glass serving tray broke in 2 parts


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 11, 2021)

Love those little odd shaped bottles like that. I have been hunting every day this week


----------



## RCO (Jun 14, 2021)

slow weekend , checked the creek again but found literally nothing except 1 stubby beer bottle 

haven't made it in swimming yet but hope to this week , will start a new thread for swim finds if I find anything 

only found 1 bottle I found interesting , in a roadside park . an early clearly Canadian bottle for mineral water . based on the company name on back is from late 80's > early 90's era


----------



## RCO (Jun 17, 2021)

was driving down a road I've been on many times before and decided to check out an area I was curious about .

literally as soon as I walked in came across an area of rusted cans and some bottles

not much in the way of bottles , some glass jars , liquor and an FBI orange juice bottle

some really interesting soda cans though , early sprite cans from 60's , 5 diamond beer cans ( really rusted mostly ) , Canada dry ginger ale and coca cola , Heinz tomato juice

2 Fanta flat top cans from 60's , orange and grape , will post more pictures of some of these cans to cans section when I clean them up more and get better pictures


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2021)

poked around that hillside again and a nearby lakeside lot that appears to have been some sort of hang out spot years ago based on the amount of liquor bottles there 

not much on the hill , some broken glass jars , sauce bottles , not broken jars , beer bottle , broken plate , metal pot ? 

by the lake , lots of liquor from 70's or 80's , amber no deposit no embossing , lipton iced tea bottle , some rusted cans - coca cola / pepsi , couple golf balls 

also checking this area with metal detector incase they lost anything , it went nuts for that metal item below amber ND but its just a piece of crushed tin


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 20, 2021)

RCO said:


> was driving down a road I've been on many times before and decided to check out an area I was curious about .
> 
> literally as soon as I walked in came across an area of rusted cans and some bottles
> 
> ...


Those Fanta flat tops look like they're in pretty good shape, I'm sure they would clean up really well with an acid bath.


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those Fanta flat tops look like they're in pretty good shape, I'm sure they would clean up really well with an acid bath.



the grape one is in better shape than the orange which is rusted more on other side . going to post some more pictures of them to cans thread


----------



## RCO (Jun 23, 2021)

found an interesting shard down by the river the other day , for simcoe dry ginger ale ( features the map portion of acl )  , is a local ginger ale from Orillia Ontario from the 50's - 60's

have this bottle already , it was also found locally , parents found it in a heavily wooded area on our own property seemed to be only 1 there would of been about 10 years ago 

I also found a damaged one swimming a couple years ago but never found any in good condition


----------



## RCO (Jun 25, 2021)

also found another " sobe " bottle , for lizard fuel flavour , found outdoors in a small wooded area off a busy road


----------



## RCO (Jun 25, 2021)

went back to that wood lot where I found the Fanta cans last week , found more stuff further back , some of the cans were on the ground , others on a rocky hillside area

not many bottles - juice bottle , broken glass jar , clear no deposit no embossing , small screwtop druggist bottle , broken glass cup

lots of cans - 2 beer - Molson Stock Ale , never found it before , Labatts pilsner ( damaged )  , also 3 bottle caps for beer bottles , 2 are for kingsbeer

more coca cola . Canada dry ginger ale , pepsi , fresca , Tab ,  2- grand prix - grape ( 1 can flat top , other pull top ) ,  Canada dry tonic water ( flat top )  , Yukon club - ginger ale , orange , Gini - bitter lemon ( flat top )

Borden's Milk shake ( flat top ) never heard of it before

some didn't clean up much , especially the 2 Tab and Yukon club Orange


----------



## RCO (Jun 29, 2021)

checked the lakefront lot again , more liquor bottles and beer bottles  ( green and amber stubby ) , yet to find a single soda bottle on it . 

some soda/metal cans - 7up , coca cola , libby's tomato 

a couple golf balls , glass jar , broken cup , some metal items 

found an area which appears to have been an old parking area/roadway  , didn't realise you could drive in there but didn't have time to metal detect it


----------



## RCO (Jun 29, 2021)

also checked the lot where I've been finding some old cans , it appears to go deeper but bugs were so bad I didn't get to see whats back there and if it contains any bottles or cans 

did check the original area near road again but with metal detector and found more cans along hillside 

couple bottles , some liquor , glass jar , clear no deposit , broken pepsi no deposit 

more cans - coca cola ( diamond design ) pull top , tab flat top cans , damaged Fanta grape flat top , pepsi , another " gini " can , a couple diamond beer cans


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jun 29, 2021)

RCO said:


> also checked the lot where I've been finding some old cans , it appears to go deeper but bugs were so bad I didn't get to see whats back there and if it contains any bottles or cans
> 
> did check the original area near road again but with metal detector and found more cans along hillside
> 
> ...



As a bottle and can digger from 40 yrs ago. ( they were in better shape then!). I didn’t think about that….) at what point do you leave them, and are you going to work magic with these? I’m liking the grape one! Because if u mess with these I have some cans u might want? I think they are far gone because 40 yrs ago, I guess we were spoiled!but any of these you can have- for postage only. As u can see, some are pretty shot out, is what I would grade them as. And it’s true what they say- rust never sleeps…. Even in the garage in a box for 40 years!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Jun 29, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> As a bottle and can digger from 40 yrs ago. ( they were in better shape then!). I didn’t think about that….) at what point do you leave them, and are you going to work magic with these? I’m liking the grape one! Because if u mess with these I have some cans u might want? I think they are far gone because 40 yrs ago, I guess we were spoiled!but any of these you can have- for postage only. As u can see, some are pretty shot out, is what I would grade them as. And it’s true what they say- rust never sleeps…. Even in the garage in a box for 40 years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bring a lot of cans " home " cause I find it too hard in the wild to determine which ones might clean up or not , sometimes there so rusted you can't even tell which brand they are

so I bring a lot home then sort thru them , I don't keep every can I bring home obviously , the damaged ones I toss out and keep the better ones in garage , not sure how many are there now but its growing and a large assortment mostly soda cans with the odd Canadian beer


----------



## RCO (Jul 1, 2021)

I poked thru the lakeside lot again , mainly to metal detect the area which appeared to be some sort of road or parking area but didn't find much 

couple beer bottles , wine bottle , some damaged cans - RC cola , coke , diet caffeine free coke , more golf balls , the odd metal item but no coins or items of interest 

a libby's real fruit bottle wasn't sure how old it was or if it was old but is an expiry date on it of " 24 June 98 " and appears to be a product long since discontinued


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 1, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> As a bottle and can digger from 40 yrs ago. ( they were in better shape then!). I didn’t think about that….) at what point do you leave them, and are you going to work magic with these? I’m liking the grape one! Because if u mess with these I have some cans u might want? I think they are far gone because 40 yrs ago, I guess we were spoiled!but any of these you can have- for postage only. As u can see, some are pretty shot out, is what I would grade them as. And it’s true what they say- rust never sleeps…. Even in the garage in a box for 40 years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should message Leon (hemihampton on here) about those, he uses acid to clean the rust off the cans and since you can already see the paint on those cone tops they would probably clean up quite well.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the shout out Canadian Bottles, I've already talked to them about those a Week ago. THANKS, LEON.


P.S. I'm sure the other Vultures lurking in here will contact them, they know who they are.


----------



## RCO (Jul 11, 2021)

found an area of mostly broken bottles near a lake , sort of an odd spot wouldn't of assumed anyone dumped there , wondered if maybe the stuff got there when that lake floods every few years but think it was dumped there years ago

not really anything worth keeping , mostly glass jars , condiment bottles , liquor , broken local ginger ale , some metal items 

broken local milk jug for Muskoka co-op dairy Huntsville , managed to get a picture of the faded acl part  I found


----------

